

What features would you offer with a URL shortener? - dotBen

I recently launched a url shortener as a 'bit of fun' more than anything. It took less than 4 hours of my time and $100 of my money to build and bring to market.<p>I'm now wondering what features I should add to make it more attractive and interesting to use.  Interested to hear Hacker News' users thoughts!<p>UPDATE: thought I should add that I already have a REST API and that I'm working on making the entire database of key/value pairs available.  Wondering what to do after that.<p>Thanks,
Ben
======
mahmud
What exactly cost you $100?

domain: $10

VPS: $20

Did you pay $70 for design? :-P

For a URL shortner, I would like the ability to see a screenshot (a la
"webshots") of the target URL along with the expansion, before I am
redirected. This will absolutely make your service useless to the type of
people who use shortening most often; affiliate marketers.

